# Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

Pressemitteilung 14.7.2016

*Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf​*
Berlin. 
Von der Bundesregierung wird es keine Initiativen zur Einführung eines europäischen Kormoranmanagements mehr geben. Das hat sie dem Bundestagsabgeordneten Jan Korte (DIE LINKE) auf Anfrage mitgeteilt. 

Korte fordert die Bundesregierung als Konsequenz auf, wenigstens bundesweit mehr Engagement beim Schutz der Fischbestände zu zeigen: 
„Die Länderzuständigkeit hindert sie nicht daran, konkrete Regelungsvorschläge zu machen oder wenigstens Empfehlungen für Maßnahmen zur schrittweisen Verminderung des Brutvogelbestandes zu erarbeiten, wie es der Bundestag beschlossen hat.“ 

Von Rückgang oder Stagnation der Kormoranpopulation könne keine Rede sein, wenn Mecklenburg-Vorpommern als das am meisten betroffene Bundesland gerade mit über 14.000 Brutpaaren den höchsten Stand der Kormoranpopulation seit 2008 gemeldet habe. 

Gerade im Umweltministerium sei man offenbar nicht wirklich am Erhalt der Fischbestände interessiert, meint Korte: 
„Statt wirklich etwas für den Artenschutz unter Wasser zu tun, will man im Bundesumweltministerium lieber in viel befahrenen Schifffahrtsstraßen der Ostsee Angelverbotszonen einrichten. Wer so Politik macht, setzt die Akzeptanz von Natur- und Artenschutzmaßnahmen in der Bevölkerung aufs Spiel.“ 

In Verordnungsentwürfen zur Umsetzung von Naturschutzgebieten in Nord- und Ostsee hatte das Umweltministerium pauschale Angelverbote geplant, ohne diese Maßnahme inhaltlich konkret begründen zu können, von Möglichkeiten zur Einschränkung der Schifffahrt aber keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Auch hierzu hat DIE LINKE im Bundestag eine Kleine Anfrage gestellt, die in den nächsten Tagen von der Bundesregierung beantwortet werden soll.



Anlagen

- Antwort Schriftliche Frage Kormoranmanagement: http://www.jankorte.de/kontext/controllers/document.php/100.a/4/7aab76.pdf

- Kleine Anfrage Kleine Anfrage „Freizeitfischerei in Schutzgebieten von Nord- und Ostsee“ BT-Drs. 18/8946: http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/089/1808946.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf*

Bin mir recht sicher, dass da der DAFV nix davon weiss, obwohl das ja Frau Dr.s Lieblingsthema ist neben Bekämpfung der Wasserkraft und der Angler...


----------



## UMueller (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf*

Wieviele NABU Funktionäre sitzen eigentlich im Umweltministerium ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf*

Zumindest Staatssekretär Flasbarth war beim NABU hohes Tier (bekannt vom Angelverbot FFH-Gebiete Fehmarnbelt etc.), siehe auch kleine Anfrage der Linken (oben verlinkt) zur Freizeitfischerei in FFH-Gebieten ....

Die Themen dazu bei uns, inkl. des Verrates vom DAFV an den Anglern wg. Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210


----------



## fischbär (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf*

Gibt es eigentlich noch irgendein Thema bei dem die aktuelle Merkel-Regierung nicht versagt? Innere Sicherheit, Naturschutz, Angeln, Zuwanderung, Wissenschaft etc. Ein Trauerspiel! Die lassen einfach alles laufen und kassieren ihre dicken Gehälter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bundesregierung gibt EU-Kormoranmanagement auf*

Hier bei uns gehts aber NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH um Angelpolitik - siehe Regeln!

Für allgemeine Politik gibts geeignetere Foren!

danke


----------

